# Omega MOD service recommendations



## Gavin (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi all

Very friendly forum. I'm a first time poster

After recently rekindling my interest in watches, I unpacked and went through a few watches of my grandads that he left me. He was in Bomber Command and then stayed on in the air force until the 60s.

One of his watches is an Omega 6B/159. It has the white face and blue metal hands. Its a lovely looking watch but I've no idea how much maintenance it's had over the years or even when it was last wound.

As with the other watches, it sprang into life when I gently wound it, however whilst the movement of the second hand looks smooth, it's losing around 20 minutes a day.

I'd like to get it looked at to see if it's serious or just needs a clean and service. Even if to prevent any further damage.

Is there a particular type of watchmaker I should be looking for to work with this sort of watch? Are there any recommendations from forum members perhaps?

Many thanks

Gavin


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

welcome Duncan at Genesis.

https://genesiswatchmaking.co.uk/


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@Gavin

Swiss Time Services are the UK's approved vintage Omega repairer http://www.swisstimeservices.co.uk/ I was there recently and I am sure they had one in the display case!

Simon Freese is ex Swiss Time Services and has a lot of experience of vintage Omega watches http://www.simonfreesewatchmakers.com/

Or the forum's resident watch repairer [email protected] https://www.essexclockandwatchclinic.com/


----------



## Gavin (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks both for the useful info on where to go to service the Omega

Hopefully I'll have it ticking along nicely soon

Kind Regards

Gavin


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Here, if you need me.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, Gavin. Your watch has arrived and I will report back, when I have inspected it at my bench on Monday.


----------



## Gavin (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi all

Just wanted to say thanks to all - Forum resident watchkeeper @simon2 has my watch back to me today after a service and new main spring

Very quick - very pleased! It flew a good few miles with my Granddad so happy that it's had a chance to work properly again.

Can't post a picture directly but have included a link to one below which hopefully others can view

Thanks again

Gavin

https://photos.app.goo.gl/JAe15ajFnqZcZfN58


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

That's a lovely looking watch Gavin - with some great history too.


----------



## Gavin (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks @ziggy1024

It's funny I never really appreciated what a nice watch it was when my Granddad wore it. I was young and not so appreciative of old things in those days I guess!

Cheers


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

It's great to see your Grandad's watch back in action and being worn with pride. But, you did say "one of his watches". So, there are others ...


----------



## Gavin (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi @spinynorman

There are just a couple of other military watches- at least I assume they both are.

Hopefully you can see them here:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/PzgrSkFD8NRRVfvbA

The Geneve looks to be military issue as it has my grandads name and reference on the back

I don't know about the Everite King - it has his name on the back but it's a more stylish engraving. The watch also says waterproof and non magnetic so it may have been a gift perhaps.

They both seem to work well - the chronograph operation is impressive - I've never seen a mechanical one of these before. The crystal is quite scratched although not as badly as it appears in the picture. It looks like the crystal might be plastic or similar so perhaps they may polish out. I wont be trying this myself however!

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

That's an interesting collection.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

simon2 said:


> Hi, Gavin. Your watch has arrived and I will report back, when I have inspected it at my bench on Monday.


 Hi Simon. I have sent you a message when you get a minute. @simon2


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope you have my reply, Gavin.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Did I responded to your reply, just asking


----------

